

Building CSS3 Transforms - shay-howe
http://learn.shayhowe.com/advanced-html-css/css-transforms

======
homosaur
I haven't checked this chapter out yet, but this whole project is really
awesome, Shay. There's not many materials out there that aim to help out
intermediate devs. It's obviously a market problem...why make a book where the
audience is 15% of the "beginner" one, but I'm glad you're doing this.
Definitely putting this in my short list of educational materials for front
end devs.

~~~
shay-howe
Thank you! When you get around the checking it out please let me know what you
think, I'd love any feedback.

------
agscala
Excellent resource!

Also, the Backface Visibility example doesn't seem to work properly, both
examples in that section look the same.

Ubuntu + Chrome 24.0.1312.57

~~~
shay-howe
Thanks!

I'll check into the backface visibility bugs. :)

------
volandovengo
Yes - thanks Shay, these lessons are really awesome!

------
geuis
Very well done. I'll admit to skimming through most of the heavier text to
check the code examples, but it's all nice and thorough. Also, congrats on not
making some weird mobile version of the site. It was super easy to read from
my phone and all the examples worked perfectly (iOS 6).

